# How to properly fertilize a low tech tank



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Hey, so I have my low tech 10 gallon and I'm figuring that things aren't growing as well as they used to and that I need to add some ferts to the mix.
I have low lighting, just a single t8 bulb, and a pretty beefy stock for a 10 gallon. I've also considered adding some DIY co2 into this.

On my other tanks, I dose EI so I'm not stranger to dosing, but I wouldn't be sure what a good method to dose for a low tech 10 would be.

Plants I am currently keeping are basically Java Fern, Java Moss, Crypt Wendtii, a Moss Ball, Dwarf Sag, Red Tiger Lotus, and yah. I would love to try and put some other plants in this since I feel like its starting to get a little sad looking, maybe something simple like anarchis or cabomba or something (not hornwort, that thing died in my tank and man was it hell to clean up).

Thanks in advance for the help guys.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is a nice Thread on Dosing Regimes on a wide range of tanks:

Dosing Regimes


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Heres an excerpt from tom barr's non-co2 method from his website:

"While trace mixes can be added, I decided to use SeaChem Equlibrium instead.
It has Fe and Mn as well as Ca/K/Mg/SO4.
I will add about 1/4 teaspoon per 20 gal tank once every week or two.
This greatly enhances the growth of the plants.
I also will add about 1/8" and 1/32" teaspoon of KNO3 and KH2PO4 respectively once a week or two."


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

for my low tech's, I've gotten some jobs organic root sticks from the dollar store, break them into small pieces and put around the roots. Then I use seachem floursh, excel and seachem iron mixed into a small squirt bottle and diluted down and squirt that in 3 times a week and my plants have tripled in size from getting proper ferts over no ferts an being in the tank for a year before hand.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I dose seachem equilibrium once a week, and seachem flourish, once a week or every two weeks.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was thinking about using Equilibrium, but it raises GH and my water is hard enough already!


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I dose 1/2 the normal EI dose, but only once a week. CSM+B on Monday, KNO3 and KH2PO4 on Tuesday. I you skip a week, no biggie. Note that this method typically requires, or is based on, infrequent water changes.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

HybridHerp - I'd advise a water change and some Seachem Flourish. My Java Ferns and Taiwan moss always seemed to look better. My crypts are getting what they need from the MTS.

My fish population is down to one SAE in a 40gl as my Cherry barb colony is outside for the summer in my Whiskey Barrel Pond. In there absence I have been adding a bit of Ferts.

I use Atlantis Fish Emulsion 2-4-0 and Dr. Earth's Seaweed Extract 0-0-4.5. I use them 1X a wk a few days apart @ 1 drops per gallon total volume for a fairly heavily planted tank. I've gone as high as 2 drops per gl without issue. I do about a 20% water change a wk.

I do have amano shrimp in that tank and I've used it with cherry shrimp without issue.

As much as I'm pro-dirt Java ferns, Anubais floaters, Mosses need something in the water column.


----------



## mltreat (Aug 18, 2012)

Great tips. I just replanted my 10 gallon tank and am looking for the best way to fertilize. I have diy co2, but the plants look like they could use more help.


----------

